# Uploading a photo of my car



## Colzi (Nov 16, 2019)

How do I upload a photo of my car?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Colzi said:


> How do I upload a photo of my car?


To here?

Use the little picture icon in the tool bar.

.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

You can’t.


----------

